# 1 Shot 3 Shots Steel Targets Slow Motion



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Shooting the Original Pickle Fork Shooter with marble for ammo and steel spinner targets. Tex small diameter tubes and Raycalrs Super Pouch.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

awesome dgui, slow motion makes possible viewing all details ... I admire not only your speed, but the hability to hold a load of ammo while shooting, seems to me it requires a great muscular independence and fine coordination of your hand ... predigitation ? (just a joke)

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

When you draw, are you holding the sides of the pouch or the marble, top and bottom?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the maestro at work


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

The slo mo vids have been great, for sure...I`ve picked up a few things myself from them and I`m always lookin to get better so its been a big help here.....thanks


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am impressed by the camera work as well. I would like to know more about how you set up to capture these shots.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob at Draco said:


> When you draw, are you holding the sides of the pouch or the marble, top and bottom?


You see me loading the pouch with forefinger and grabing with thumb and the inside of my middle finger and a final turn at the end just before the release putting a spin on the marble.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

dgui said:


> Bob at Draco said:
> 
> 
> > When you draw, are you holding the sides of the pouch or the marble, top and bottom?
> ...


i saw that as well looked as if you were griping the marble instead of the pouch.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks, I'm just looking at every little detail.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Will Show you a better view of Loading Pulling Turning and Releasing.


----------



## Darklord (Apr 23, 2013)

@Dgui Truly amazed at how you do this, I have recently taken interest into slingshots and I find all your videos helpful. I am also trying to figure out where can I get a pfs.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Darklord said:


> @Dgui Truly amazed at how you do this, I have recently taken interest into slingshots and I find all your videos helpful. I am also trying to figure out where can I get a pfs.


Its both cheap and ez to cut your own Original Pickle Fork Shooter.


----------



## Darklord (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you just what I needed did you sand the opfs


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow Dgui, all your new slo mo vids are making it much easier to figure out the sublteties of your incredible technique. Should be a BIG help for anyone just getting started with a PFS and people like myself who are trying to get to that next level. Thanks buddy!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> I am impressed by the camera work as well. I would like to know more about how you set up to capture these shots.


phone on the Bumper of My Truck it has video capacity.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

BrokenPins said:


> Wow Dgui, all your new slo mo vids are making it much easier to figure out the sublteties of your incredible technique. Should be a BIG help for anyone just getting started with a PFS and people like myself who are trying to get to that next level. Thanks buddy!


Would Like to Share with those who desire also to Share and Thank you for your positive responce.


----------

